# New to site with new baby



## Ace of Spades (May 20, 2011)

About 3 weeks ago I became a Havanese owner...I have a lovely 5 month B/W pup named Ace..He's a joy to have in my life and a joy to be around


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Welcome to the forum - we love pictures!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

We have got to have proof you have a Hav!  Pictures would be nice, we just can't get enough pictures around here. 

Welcome to the forum! Tell us your story. Other people will think you are a crazy dog lady! But we will love your stories!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Yay! Congratulations and Welcome and WE NEED PICTURES! We can NEVER have enough pictures!!


----------



## Ace of Spades (May 20, 2011)

one thing not a lady....lol
and here are a few pics of him


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ADORABLE!! thanks for sharing the pictures!!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. Glad you are not another crazy lady Your puppy is real cute I predict he will have some beautiful gray on his face someday


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Welcome....what a cutie patootie!


----------



## Eva720 (Apr 11, 2011)

What a cutie! Congrats.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome to both of you guys! Ace is such a cute little fellow - love those black & whites!


----------



## Sara N. (Mar 13, 2011)

*So cute and how are you liking that harness?*

Ace is a charmer. Has he been trimmed at all? You can see his cute face.

I have a nearly 16 week old little guy (shh...I haven't posted pictures, yet!!) and need a harness. I've emptied my wallet at the pet product stores several times but so far we don't love any of the harness contraptions....


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Very cute. little fella. Love his smile


----------



## Ace of Spades (May 20, 2011)

Yes he has been trimmed..I trim him up just about every week myself...The harness we have is made by "Doggie Design" it's their step in and it's working fantastic


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

:welcome: Ace.What a cute little fellow.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Ace is gorgeous and he looks very happy. Congratulations and welcome!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome to you and Ace.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! Ace is a handsome guy!


----------



## Anthea (Jan 12, 2011)

He's adorable and :welcome:


----------

